# Cheap Easy Diesel Sound?



## karlos (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok. guys, this is my last newbie question....for now. I just bought a Ready Made Train BEEP model and the thing runs great. I love the quality of it but, it does not have sound. I am interested in an easy way to add some diesel sound to the ride and the only option I can find is to add a lionel box car with soundrails. Is there are any other options out there? I have seen some of these go pretty cheap on the bay, but wanted to know if there is any other brands, models, or perhaps options to add sound.
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't know what to tell you. Companies come and go. Maybe that electric rr site discussing tmcc amd Williams has something. For now you are the lead on this. Let us know.


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

I second T-man's motion to check with Electronic RR... The realsounds module is small and connects across motor to detect "Speed" there is also a nine volt battery to allow the sounds to operate while the track power is off, such as when switching direction...

The only hard part is finding room for the 2 inch speaker


----------



## karlos (Feb 18, 2010)

Man I tell you T, They aren't kidding every time they say you are The Man! electricrr.com has a sound-board-thingy made specifically for the RMT BEEP model. Best of all...NO SOLDERING!!!! A couple of screws, double face tape the speaker and you're done. They even give you the location on where to tape it to RichT! And all for under 50 bucks. 
Thanks both to you guys...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

SHow us more when you get it. Diesel sound may spoil me.


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

karlos said:


> Best of all...NO SOLDERING!!!!


Wow, yes please post pictures.. I'd be very interested to see how that works


----------



## karlos (Feb 18, 2010)

AAAArrrggggg!!!! The Sound Commander 2 will not work with the cw-80 transformer, so it looks like I will have to keep on looking or perhaps get it over with and get a new transformer. 

Rich T, here is the link for the installation. At least for the RMT BEEP does not need soldering: http://www.electricrr.com/Manuals/SoundV2-Inst.pdf


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T stands for teacher.

T ought to write a book about his adventures in model railroad engine and rolling stock repairs.::thumbsup:

And a tips and tricks volume about what to do if you can't find the right part or tool book too.:thumbsup:

Epoxy and all.:laugh:


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

karlos said:


> The Sound Commander 2 will not work with the cw-80 transformer



Wow they went out of there way to hide that little bomb shell.... I wonder why it wont work


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Karlos, in your case an older transformer.

It's made to work simple. The sound button .The CW 80 is not.


----------



## karlos (Feb 18, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Karlos, in your case an older transformer.
> 
> It's made to work simple. The sound button .The CW 80 is not.


T Man, I am looking on the bay, but not sure which one is best recommended by experts like you and all the fine members of this forum . No, I can't afford a zw 3000 "turbo-transformer" at this moment, so the choices are...

...Badda-bing...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230440056133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

...Badda-boom...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230440056133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

...Badda-YIKES!!!...
http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-110-WATT...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item1c10959c0b

Of course these are not necessarily the ones I will buy, just looking at options. Any comments guys?


----------



## karlos (Feb 18, 2010)

karlos said:


> T Man, I am looking on the bay, but not sure which one is best recommended by experts like you and all the fine members of this forum . No, I can't afford a zw 3000 "turbo-transformer" at this moment, so the choices are...
> 
> ...Badda-bing...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230440056133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> ...




OOOPS! This is Badda-Boom:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130370201259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 1033 is nice. The third one is older.Too old. The 1033 is on the operation list. I do not think the others are.


----------

